# SOLD   1938 motormaster



## Lostboy819 (Oct 8, 2020)

1983 Motormaster


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Very nice !!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2020)

@39zep


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 8, 2020)

fantastic project for somebody....I wouldn't take less than 4K for that as it stands... I think it could 
go higher to the right interested party


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2020)

Yeah, Aurora isn’t too far from Littleton.
I bet there’s a certain CWC fanatic headed over there right now.
Nothing like cash in hand and a personal pick up transaction.
Easy Peasey!
Congrats, Chad!
That bad boy was worth every penny of what ever it cost.
Heck, that headbadge is so cool, who cares if you even get it running.
You got a fricken Motormaster, dude!
It doesn’t get any better than that!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2020)

You have a great way with words Marty, thanks! I had the same conversation with my wife while she was looking at the pictures after I picked it up. Then she scrolls down and reads me your post. I'm stoked!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

I missed the price. Just curious what the asking price was for this? V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2020)

Sold


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 8, 2020)

What was asking price ?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't sellers delete the asking price for a reason?  Every time ad gets put up without a price people jump and "remind" to include a price?  Which way is acceptable?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2020)

He was asking what a fair price was. It didn't quite make it to the classifieds..


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2020)

Someone jumped fast!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2020)

He got it from the original owner's estate last year. I didn't realize the tanks were aluminum.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, that makes at least 9 out there.  1939 model it is


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2020)

One less problem i dont need..lol ...was tempting for sure... and its missing stuff plus resto costs..oh and the pandemic costs for me..


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2020)

Since most of us, will never know the joy of tinkering with an original CWC Motormaster, you’ll have to run a thread on it, about your experience, and the quirky things you find out about it along the way.
Just by looking at the photo’s, it looks a little tricky to activate the belt tension and feather the throttle all with your left hand.
I’d be inclined to run the throttle with my right hand.
But, that’s just me.
That engine, is definitely interesting.
It looks like an air compressor.
Evinrude!
Love it!
Is the saddle, a Milsco?
It kind of looks like it.
Pretty cool, that you can still see remnants of the tank decal.
That had to be the coolest fuel tank application of all the motorized bicycles.
Not much capacity, but definitely the coolest.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2020)

PS.
Way to finally land the Cathedral Stem, you’ve been looking for. Lol!





Nice!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like that stem already has a home


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2020)

Dang.  How much of the engines power is used to rotate that back wheel!? It must weight 15 pounds!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Since most of us, will never know the joy of tinkering with an original CWC Motormaster, you’ll have to run a thread on it, about your experience, and the quirky things you find out about it along the way.
> Just by looking at the photo’s, it looks a little tricky to activate the belt tension and feather the throttle all with your left hand.
> I’d be inclined to run the throttle with my right hand.
> But, that’s just me.
> ...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 9, 2020)

Congrats @ Saladshooter = Chad.  

On your new beautiful,
(bike ) Project.

And Stay safe with, family.!!! & friends.!!!

Amigo...


----------



## toyman (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a restored one that I would sell for $7000.I sold a restored one 10 years ago for $16,000 at the Davenport motorcycle meet


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 12, 2020)

Beautiful, Beautiful bike. 

Maaaamaaaasita.! Cooooñooooo.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GLWS. Sir.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

Wish we could hear it run!


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2020)

Very cool, definitely has a few backyard modifications, did they put the carburetor directly on the tank just to put the pieces together?, the best looking tank of any motorized bike but the Evinrude motor doesn't do much if you can get it running ( mine is just a paper weight ) so always wanted to somehow squeeze a Whizzer motor in there.


----------



## toyman (Oct 13, 2020)

mrg said:


> Very cool, definitely has a few backyard modifications, did they put the carburetor directly on the tank just to put the pieces together?, the best looking tank of any motorized bike but the Evinrude motor doesn't do much if you can get it running ( mine is just a paper weight ) so always wanted to somehow squeeze a Whizzer motor in there.



I put a Marmon motor in one.It fit great.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2020)

Wow!
Now that one looks like it’s got some get up and go!
That original little Evinrude, looks pretty anemic.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 13, 2020)

That's bad to the bone Chad. Congrats!


----------



## toyman (Oct 16, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> PS.
> Way to finally land the Cathedral Stem, you’ve been looking for. Lol!View attachment 1280812
> View attachment 1280811
> Nice!



That is the correct stem


----------

